# Trail Tips Luberon gesucht



## micha555 (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

wir fahren also ins Luberon. Ja, Sommer (Ende August) aber ich bin froh, dass es überhaupt in eine Region geht, wo man einigermaßen MTB fahren kann )) Muss ich halt von 5:00 bis 10:00 fahren und danach den Tag am Pool verdödeln.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach Tourentips. Level bis S2, eher flowig.....also keine echten DH Strecken. Gerne auch "bergig", also 2000Hm/Tour sind machbar. Ist aber auch egal, ich bin durchaus in der Lage, mir aus diversen ouren selber was zusammenzustellen.

Die üblichen Tourenportale sind doch eher "mau" bestückt, was den Luberon betrifft. Aber wenn ihr da auf eine besonders schöne Tour hinweisen wollt, gerne!

Ja, die Suche habe ich schon bemüht und auch einiges gefunden. Wer also noch Tips und Hinweise hat, die hier noch nicht veröffentlicht wurden: bitte melden!

Ich danke euch
Micha


----------



## Tshikey (27. Januar 2012)

hi micha,

hier gibt's zumindest tourenvorschläge mit gps-track u. höhenprofil für die eigene tourenplanung:

http://www.gpsies.com/home.do#10_43.72148995228582_4.816131591796875_cycle

oder:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/suche-karte.html

wenn du z.b. den routeconverter nutzt, kannst du's dann auf den orig. karten (bsp. mapnik) oder 
mit satellitenkarten abgleichen. (glaube du bist auch osm-ler u. kennst dich aus, oder?)
so bastle ich mir zumindest als meine touren zusammen....

grüße,
 tshikey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (27. Januar 2012)

Jep.....danke! Das Problem bei gpsies: man weis nie, wie die Routen sind. Ich hab da schon sehr schöne, aber leider auch sehr schlechte Routen geladen (und auch gefahren ;-)) Die Portale hab ich schon durchsucht und auch einige Route, die spannend zu sein scheinen gesichert, aber man weis ja nie ;-)

Hast du besondere Trails im Auge die auf gpsies liegen?


----------



## micha555 (31. Januar 2012)

Hat niemand sonst Tips? Soll doch eine Supergegend sein, war da noch niemand?


----------



## Ronja (31. Januar 2012)

Hi, micha, ich war da und es ist im August natürlich sehr heiß, aber das weißt
 Du ja.
Die Touren habe ich aus dem Chemin prive genommen, das ist wichtig, weil es viele sinnlose Stichstraßen gibt und wenn man sich nicht aus kennt bei der Hitze, naja, irgendwann ist auch das Wasser alle.
Ich hatte auch immer einen Renner mit, weil Straßentouren lohnen aus meiner Sicht mehr, Du siehst eher mal was, es gibt viele kleine Städtchen, wo man mit dem Renner super durch cruisen kann, wo Autos schon gar nicht mehr durch passen, mit dem MTB fährst Du trotz Tourenkarte im Unterholz rum.  
Die beschriebenen Touren sind auch eher kurz, aber das macht auch Sinn, so überlebt man sie in der Hitze besser.
Der Luberon ist nicht so voller Aussichten wie die Alpen, ich würde es zum biken heute nicht mehr anpeilen.


----------



## micha555 (31. Januar 2012)

Ok, danke! Ich komme aus dem Spessart, da ist das mit den Aussichten auch nicht so dolle ;-)
Bin ja froh, dass es überhaupt wohon geht, wo man einigermaßen fahren kann. Letztes Jahr Ostsee war nu wirklich weniger der Hit!


----------



## Ronja (31. Januar 2012)

na ja, klar fahren kann man, ich würde aber heute, gerade wenn es dorthin geht, mich nicht so auf Trails etc. fixieren, die gibt es zwar, aber relativ kurze, mit viel Aufwand zu erreichen, ich würde auf die wirklich schönen Städtchen abheben und lieber dazwischen Rad fahren.
Es hat zwar auch mal wirklich üble Schotterstücke, aber dann schleppste eben die entsprechende Bereifung etc. dafür ewig über Straßen und leichte Wege. Ist mtb-mäßig nicht so die Offenbarung, wie es immer beschrieben wird, es sei denn man macht Familienurlaub und will sich immer mal für 2-3 Stunden abseilen, dann passt es.


----------



## Ricardo (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo Micha,
ich war mit meiner Frau 2010 im Mai im Luberon.
Die Touren  aus dem MTB Führer Chemin Prive sind wie oben beschrieben teilweise etwas kurz, dafür fahrtechnisch schon anspruchsvoll. Für meine Frau wars manchmal zu anspruchsvoll. Wenn du wegen der zu erwartenden Hitze nur morgens fahren kannst solltest du einen möglichst zentralen Standort wählen.
Einen kleinen Vorgeschmack findest du auf der Homepage vom Allmountain: http://www.all-mountain.de/frame.htm.
Wenn du nähere Informationen zu einigen Touren haben willst schick mir doch eine PN. Dann blättere ich mal im Führer und krame in den Erinnerungen.
Ich habe allerdings wegen Rüchsichtnahme auf meine Frau die Touren teilweise etwas verkürzt.

Gruß
Richard


----------



## PiratPilot (1. Februar 2012)

Wir waren 2010 zu dritt u.a. im Luberon. Hier gibts auch ein paar bebilderte Tourenbeschreibungen aus der Gegend.


----------



## micha555 (1. Februar 2012)

@Ronja: danke für den Hinweis,....werde sehen. Wenn die Trails sich nicht lohnen, fahr ich halt mehr Straße. Wundert mich zwar etwas, was du schreibst, aber du warst ja da.

@Ricardo: Danke für den Hinweis auf All-Mountain. Hatte ich noch nicht entdeckt. Wenn ich Fragen habe (und der Chemin Privebei mir ist) melde ich mich vielleicht nochmal

@PiratPilot: Danke, den Thread hab ich schon gelesen. Ihr seid aber viel härter unterwegs, als ich ;-) ....kann!


----------



## Ronja (1. Februar 2012)

Hi, micha, ich wollte nur Enttäuschungen vorbeugen, ich hatte mich auch gefreut auf eine schöne Bikegegend und hatte so "epische Touren" im Sinne und die gab es halt nicht. Im nach hinein denke ich aber auch dass es dafür zu heiß ist dort im Sommer, man kommt auch nicht hoch genug um mal eine Abkühlung zu genießen.
Es ist halt die Frage worauf man seinen Schwerpunkt im Urlaub legt. Wir waren zweimal in Apt, einmal in Tourtour (village dans le ciel), alles wunderbare Urlaube, weil die Provence eine geile Location ist, wenn man die provencale Lebensart liebt. Aber bikemäßig kam es dann sogar so, dass ich mir in Tourtour einen neuen Renner gekauft habe, weil die Gegend für MTB nicht so war, nur Stichstraßen, die im Nirgendwo endeten und auf dem Renner, den ich mit hatte, nur große Gänge und es war steil dort, .
Natürlich wollte ich nur eine Compactkurbel kaufen, aber da hing dann dieses Trek Madonne dran.
Momentan sind wir ja mehr in der Normandie, aber wenn wieder Südfrankreich, würde ich mehr in Richtung Esterelgebirge gehen, oder gleich eine Woche PDS und dann halt an den Strand und die Bikeambitionen zurück gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (1. Februar 2012)

Wie unterschiedlich doch die Meinungen sein können, die Bikegegend um Apt fand ich absolut genial 
2x waren wir dort für jeweils 14 Tage im Oktober und waren begeistert 


Vaucluse, der Hügel gleich nördlich von Apt

[ame="http://vimeo.com/20376885"]Greg Doucende, VTT en libertÃ© on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## micha555 (1. Februar 2012)

Ok! 
Wenn du mir jetzt noch verrätst, wo der Trail vom Video ist, ist alles gut!
Vaucluse ist aber nicht mer Luberon, oder? (ich will nicht kleinlich sein, interessiert mich nur)

Wir sind leider südlich von Abt, aber ein Ausflug nach Vaucluse ist durchaus machbar!

@Ronja: Danke, werde berichten, wie es war ! Rennrad brauch ich eh mal ein gescheites


----------



## Ronja (1. Februar 2012)

@zauberer#- das ist natürlich ein genialer Trail, aber so was steht schon wieder nicht mehr in dem Giude

@micha- ja, erzähl dann mal wie es war, ich bin gespannt, wie Du es erlebst dort. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Euch einen schönen Urlaub, es ist genial da.


----------



## zauberer# (1. Februar 2012)

Vaucluse ist der Gebirgszug nördlich des Luberons.
Solche Strecken findest du eher im VTOPO Guide Vaucluse/Luberon als im Chemin privé.

Die Strecke vom Video müsste im rot eingekreisten Gebiet sein und orientiert sich zumindest im unteren Teil am Wanderweg GR91.





So ähnliche Strecken gibt es auch z.B. nahe Apt oberhalb von Saint-Saturnin-les-Apt


----------



## tourraser (4. Februar 2012)

Wir waren leztes Frühjahr, zum 2. Mal, für 7 Tage in Apt.
Besorge Dir den MTB Führer Chemin Prive. Für 7 Tage sind genug Touren dabei.
Vom Luberon gibt es eine schöne Abfahrt vom Mourre Negre nach Auribeau und weiter nach Apt, sogar mit einer echten Rundumsicht.
Unterschätze die Gegend nicht, vorallem Ende August. 
Teilweise kann es auf Grund der Hitze und Trockenheit Betretungsverbote wegen der hohen Waldbrandgefahr geben.
Wasserstellen zum Auffülen der Trinkflaschen gibt es nur in den Ortschaften.

tourraser


----------



## PiratPilot (7. Februar 2012)

tourraser schrieb:


> Vom Luberon gibt es eine schöne Abfahrt vom Mourre Negre nach Auribeau und weiter nach Apt, sogar mit einer echten Rundumsicht.



Ja, auf dem Mourre Negre waren wir vor 2 Jahren auch. War keine schwierige Tour - aber der Mistral hat ordentlich geblasen da oben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clmns (7. Februar 2012)

Es gibt auch noch die VTOPO Guides:

http://vtt.librairie.vtopo.fr/vtt-provence-nord-experts.html
http://vtt.librairie.vtopo.fr/vtt-provence-nord-famille-et-initiation.html


Utagawa kennst du?
http://www.utagawavtt.com/


----------



## Dr.BunnyHop (12. Februar 2012)

Ich war Ende Oktober mit den Jungs von www.capendo.de 7 Tage in der Provence. Die veranstalten da eine geniale Trail-Woche. Wir sind super Trails sowohl im Luberon als auch auf dem Plateau de Vaucluse gefahren. Ich kann nur sagen, dass das Gebiet genial ist. Endlose Trails mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsstufen. 
Wenn Du etwas französisch kannst, dann kann ich dir http://www.utagawavtt.com/ empfehlen.


----------



## micha555 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich danke euch allen erstmal! Das ist ja schon eine ganze Menge!
Werde mich mal durch die bisherigen Tips kämpfen...wer aber noch was hat ;-)


----------



## swift daddy (15. Februar 2012)

Du kannst auch über die Seite der FFC (Fédération françaiss du Cyclisme) schauen, die o.g. Mtb-Führer nutzen bzw. ich kauf mir für die Gegend wo ich hinfahre immer gerne ne IGN-Karte auf der alle Wege eingezeichnet sind.

Ansonsten auch mal ins "Vélo Vert Forum" reinschauen, da sollte ës auch noch reichlich Informationen zum Lubéron geben


----------



## micha555 (1. September 2012)

So, bin eben nach 14 Tagen zurück.

Also ich fand den Luberon sowohl für RR als auch MTB wirklich super. Würde sofort wieder hinfahren!

Für RR grundsätzlich absolut zu empfehlen. Die kleinen Sträßchen mit den oft fantastischen Ausblicken und Dörfer sind eine Freude. Klar, man sollte Frühaufsteher sein (oder hart im nehmen) und immer genug Wasser dabei haben. Die Hitze ist schon ne Nummer. Und wenn Mistral ist, bleibt man halt auf offener Strecke auf einmal stehen ;-). Insgesamt fand ich es aber fantastisch!

MTB: Man sollte schon technisch bei S2 noch Spaß haben. Wenn das so ist: Aus meiner Sicht eine 1A Gegend!!
Hatte den Cheminprive dabei, bin aber aus verschiedenen Gründen nur 1 Tour daraus gefahren (würde aber nächstes Mal zumindest mehr Anregungen daraus aufgreifen).
 Ansonsten habe ich nach diversen Irrungen festgestellt, dass man alle Wege, die mit gelben Wanderzeichen bzw. Wegweisern markliert sind, abwärts fahren kann (alles andere kann sehr expeditionsartig werden). Aber die markierten Wanderwege sind in gutem Zustand und führen auf super Routen nach unten.
Aufwärts empfiehlt es sich, sich an "ordentliche" Wege (Schotter) zu halten. Nach diesem Schema habe ich 4 erstklassige Touren gemacht (je zwei im Petit und 2 im Grande Luberon).

Schwierig sind aus meiner Sicht die Sperrungen....vor allem ist es schwer, rauszukriegen, was nu los ist (gibt ne Nummer, aber nur französisch und mit Schulkenntnissen nicht zu verstehen, ob uns wann man nun darf!)

Aber wenn man dann am Mourre Negre (oder woanders) steht rundum und bis zu den Alpen und fast Marseille schaut: da gibt es noch einiges zu entdecken.

Für mich eine klare Empfehlung, super vermutlich im Frühjahr und Spätsommer!

Gruss
Micha

PS: Gibt es eigentlich eine Karte, auf der alle Wanderwege eingezeichnet sind? Im Wald stehen da überall die gelben Schilder, aber eine Karte hab ich nicht gefunden!
PPS: Ach so: OSM Karte kann man für die Gegend vergessen, Garmin Topo 2 France ist ganz gut (zumindest sind die Wege drauf). Aber ohne Papier geht nix!


----------

